# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  giant betta splendens

## voodoo

hi guys! i was once a siameses fighting fish lover about 15 years ago. that time i bought 2 fighting fish in a shop in jurong, it was the largest fighting fish i ever saw, twice the size of normal siamese fighting fish. ( normal around 5 cm. this is about 10 cm ).

until recently i suddenly remember those fish again, gosh, that rush pushes me to look for the giant fighting fish again but i seach the shop i bought them and they kind of forgotten. if u guys seem those giant fish pls post me the address of the shop

----------


## aquaman

saw some giant betta in arising aquarium and betta kingdom before. here are some of the address of betta shop.

Bettaworld
Blk 407 Ang Mo Kio ,
Ave 10 #01-767 
Tel: 64594407

----------------------------

Arising Aquarium
Blk 338, Ang Mo Kio,
Ave 3, #01-1613,
Singapore 560338
robson h/p 96665507 
kian ann h/p 94353736

----------------------------

BETTA KINGDOM
===========
No. 604, Sembawang Road #02-16
Sembawang Shopping Centre
Singapore 758459
Tel: 6756 7230

-----------------------------

Straits Aquariums
31 Seletar West Farmway 1
Email: [email protected]
Fax: (65) 64812722

-----------------------------

White Aquarium
Blk 824 Tampines St 81
#01-20 singapore 520824
Tel : 67820393

----------


## Sky Devil

Those are giants. They are expensive but i know where to get them cheap. They are known to grow up to 6 inches

----------


## voodoo

hey aqauman thks so much!

----------


## cowboydennis

hi, skt devil, care to share the location where you can get it cheap ?

----------


## aquaticus

you can go to Aqua Star Trading, blk 934 Yishun Central 1 

Just came a batch of Giant Plakats and Wild Bettas. 

Giant Plakats selling @ $20 and the wild bettas @ $5 each.

----------


## hwchoy

wild betta as in wild _Betta splendens_ ?

----------


## MrTree

wahhh..wild Betta splendens, not easy to get!!!!!!!

----------


## hwchoy

yah man MrTree, even those Thai guys (www.siamensis.net) scooping in the longkang can't be sure whether it is a wild population or escaped aquarium strains. Will be nice to have a REAL WILD _B. splendens_.

----------


## cowboydennis

thanks for the tip, will go check it.

----------


## MrTree

chek out this one, I don't know how to attach pic though

http://www.rva.jp/joyful/img/1236.jpg

wild splendens, according to sasaki-san, from RVA.

His explaination:
Real ones have reddish mark on it's gill cover. this pic is not showing its head clearly though.

----------


## hwchoy

*edited on behalf of MrTree*

chek out this one, I don't know how to attach pic though



wild splendens, according to sasaki-san, from RVA.

His explaination:
Real ones have reddish mark on it's gill cover. this pic is not showing its head clearly though.

----------


## hwchoy

haiz, fancy betta where got fight!? [:0] [: :Smile: ]

----------


## MrTree

this splendens was caught during his previous visit(the mekong giant cat trip), and posted in RVA forum.

----------


## CoLeMaN

> ----------------
> On 8/5/2003 12:30:30 AM 
> 
> haiz, fancy betta where got fight!? [:0] [:] 
> ----------------


Hi,

y not~?

its whether u willing to fight it or not~? :Wink:

----------

